# Whats the quickest, hardiest, fastest growing MOSS???



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

just want to know what the best moss for a beginner is... thanks


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

Java moss is quite easy to grow when kept moist. For the first 2 weeks make sure to spray it a few times everyday. Once established it can tolerate drier conditions provided humidity is high.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I second the Java. I put a couple patches on a piece of wood a couple months ago and has now taken over the wood.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

I am looking at sponsors but none of them are carrying it... where is the easiest place to get java moss? Is there any local places that carry something like this?


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Almost any pet shops that have freshwater fish will have it. I got mine for $1.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

If you have a local greenhouse or botanical garden, collect some moss from there, i've started with a little bit, and ended up with a few square feet in a month!!!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

also, try the moss section in aquabid, I'm sure you'll find what you need


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Join and lurk around on the member's only classifieds on plantedtank.net After lurking for only a little bit I think you're more likely to get a better deal here than aquabid, especially since it's not uncommon to see free stuff (shipping only) on there.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I also concur with java being the best. I have a 1" thick carpet of it now as a foreground cover. When I started growing it 8 months ago, it still showed some of the substrate through it. Check any aquarium of pet store that sells live plants and they should have some.


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

when you are putting patches of moss down, do you secure it with anything? fishing line, adhesive, etc etc? I have some vertical pieces of wood that id love to see coated but am stumped about how to keep it from falling off. wet it down and slap it on? still waiting for the moss to arrive so i have yet to try anything out


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

aliciaface said:


> when you are putting patches of moss down, do you secure it with anything? fishing line, adhesive, etc etc? I have some vertical pieces of wood that id love to see coated but am stumped about how to keep it from falling off. wet it down and slap it on? still waiting for the moss to arrive so i have yet to try anything out


You can use fishing line to keep it attached, once it takes to the wood you can just snip it away and your good to go. If the wood has any cracks/crevices you can stick some in the cracks to keep it from moving also.


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

I find when you put it on thin it does better then when clumped. Fishing line works great to hold it onto wood. For backgrounds I take a paper clip and cut off the ends to leave a "u" shape and push that threw the moss and into the background. After about 3 weeks I pull the paperclip out and it's good to go. 

Try posting a wanted ad on here, I'm sure someone will have some. I remember seeing a sponsor that had some but can't find it now. Also most fish stores should have it.


----------



## son of a addict (Jul 3, 2009)

I have'nt had much luck with java. If you can find it I'm having real good luck with what I was told is Carolina sphagnum. I got mine a reptile show.


----------

